# Duda portage

## Thylzos

Hola, tengo una duda.

Hace poco tuve que reinstalar Gentoo (equívocamente eliminé la partición donde estaba y no hubo manera de recuperarlo). Ahora tengo una duda. Cuando lo hice por primera vez, había programas que me resolvía todas las dependencias principales de una. Por ejemplo, cuando instalé fluxbox, me instaló también las X's, que no las tenía en el ordenador. Ahora que lo puse otra vez, no lo hace. Cuando escribo "emerge fluxbox", por ejemplo, se detiene al comprobar si están las X's y me manda un error informando que faltan paquetes. ¿Cómo puedo hacer para automatizar las dependencias de ciertos programas?, es que la idea de ponerme ahora a compilar dependencia por dependencia no me atrae en absoluto.

Gracias de antemano.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Por ejemplo, cuando instalé fluxbox, me instaló también las X's, que no las tenía en el ordenador. Ahora que lo puse otra vez, no lo hace. Cuando escribo "emerge fluxbox", por ejemplo, se detiene al comprobar si están las X's y me manda un error informando que faltan paquetes. ¿Cómo puedo hacer para automatizar las dependencias de ciertos programas?

 

o algo haces mal o algo está roto o mal configurado en tu instalación : que te dice un emerge -uvpD fluxbox ? 

saluetes

----------

## Thylzos

Vale, esto es lo que me dice el comando que me dijiste:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies   ... done!
> ...

 

Y esto lo que me dice cuando intento instalar fluxbox, por ejemplo:

 *Quote:*   

> checking for iconv_open in -liconv... no
> 
> checking for libiconv_open in -liconv... no
> 
> checking for iconv declaration... no
> ...

 

Cuando intento instalar firefox o moc, me da el mismo error.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Por que no instalar X primero? emerge xorg-x11

Portage es el que se encarga de resolver dependencias pero fluxbox se ve que no tiene al servidor X como dependencia o no sabe como resolverla.

Salud!

----------

## gringo

@Thylzos : que te dice un emerge -upDNv world ? salen las X como dependencia ?

De cualquier manera, parece que simplemente usas un perfil incorrecto, supongo que igual el perfil desktop será lo que buscas. Si ese perfil te parece demasiado bestia, imagino que añadiendo el USE X y alguno mas y con recompilar el sistema (emerge -upDNv world) debería solucionarse el problema.

 *Quote:*   

> fluxbox se ve que no tiene al servidor X como dependencia

 

Digo yo que si todo está en su sitio en su sistema, es curioso que un manejador de ventanas en la categoría x11-wm no instale automáticamente las X, no ? Que sentido tiene instalar fluxbox si no hay un servidor X ? Por alguna herramienta que suministra ? Se puede ejecutar en framebuffer directamente o algo de eso ? Yo es que ahora mismo no le veo ningún sentido a esto.

saluetes

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *gringo wrote:*   

> Digo yo que si todo está en su sitio en su sistema, es curioso que un manejador de ventanas en la categoría x11-wm no instale automáticamente las X, no ? Que sentido tiene instalar fluxbox si no hay un servidor X ? Por alguna herramienta que suministra ? Se puede ejecutar en framebuffer directamente o algo de eso ? Yo es que ahora mismo no le veo ningún sentido a esto.
> 
> saluetes

 

Es verdad, no tiene sentido pero decía por que alguien (no puedo encontrar el hilo en cuestión ahora) se quejaba hace un tiempo de que había instalado KDE y al ejecutar startx le escupía un "command not found" por que de alguna manera KDE no había tirado de xorg-server como dependencia, todo esto si la memoria no me falla. A mi en particular no me pasó nunca, así que retiro lo dicho, tiene mucha mas lógica tu respuesta Gringo.

Salud!

**EDITO** Me quedé pensando y probando un emerge -vae fluxbox no veo que tire de xorg como dependencia. Estoy en el perfil default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop... Raro...

----------

## Thylzos

 *gringo wrote:*   

> @Thylzos : que te dice un emerge -upDNv world ? salen las X como dependencia ?
> 
> De cualquier manera, parece que simplemente usas un perfil incorrecto, supongo que igual el perfil desktop será lo que buscas. Si ese perfil te parece demasiado bestia, imagino que añadiendo el USE X y alguno mas y con recompilar el sistema (emerge -upDNv world) debería solucionarse el problema.
> 
>  *Quote:*   fluxbox se ve que no tiene al servidor X como dependencia 
> ...

 

Cuando instalé, puse el perfil por defecto, ¿me tendría que dar estos problemas?. Estoy a punto de irme a comer, cuando vuelva pongo el resultado del comando.

----------

## Thylzos

Es que yo recuerdo que la primera vez me instalo todo de una, por eso me extrania. Acabo de cambiar el perfil al desktop y sigue mandando el mismo error. Que puedo hacer?

P.D.: Perdonen los horrores ortograficos, es que estoy desde el links en la consola de Gentoo.

----------

## JotaCE

vamos por parte :

hasnos el favor de enviarnos la salida del comando 

```
# ls -FGg /etc/make.profile
```

y envianos tambien tu make.conf

----------

## Thylzos

Mi perfil:

 *Quote:*   

> lrwxrwxrwx 1 55 May 27 00:39 /etc/make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop/

 

Mi make.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> # built this stage.
> 
> # Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.
> ...

 

La X del USE la puse para probar si así sí me compilaba el xorg.

----------

## esculapio

Hace un emerge con la opción -e para reconstruir todo el arbol de dependencias con fluxbox o con "world", eso si anda al cine a ver una de acción, despues a dormir y al otro dia fijate como fue todo, suerte  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Thylzos

Gracias, problema solucionado (aunque acaban de nacer nuevos).

----------

## JotaCE

 *Thylzos wrote:*   

> Gracias, problema solucionado (aunque acaban de nacer nuevos).

 

Siempre habran problemas, pero siempre estamos aqui para ayudar!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

